# PHP Version Update > ISP Config nicht erreichbar



## Olli2k (26. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade ganz schön Mist gebaut. Mein Server war usprünglich auf Debian 8. Nach dem Updgrade auf Stretch ging dann irgendwie ein php Gemusel los. Obwohl STandrad PhP mit Debian 9 7.0 sein sollte, war es die alte 5.6 aus Debian 8. Es liefen beide Versionen parallel. Wobei ich wirklich nie herausfinden konnte, wie die Zuordnung letzendlich erfolgt.

Irgendwann habe ich dann nach diesem Tutorial weiter PHP Versionen hinzugefügt:
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-php-7-on-debian/

Kurz darauf habe ich dann dieses Tutorial gesehen: 
https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...fig-3-from-debian-packages-on-debian-8-and-9/

Letzteres gefiel mir wegen apt-get besser, da ich schlussfolgerte hier einfach Updates fahren zu können.

Ich war mir allerdings unsicher, wie ich das erste Tutorial wieder "deinstalieren" konnte.

Heute habe ich dann etwas über Aptitude gelsen und dacht Mensch toll. Automatisch alle Selpackages deinstallieren. Gesagt getan. Zuätzlich deaktivierte ich noch alle PHP-FPM aus /lib/systemd/system, nachdem ich alle Services gestoppt habe.

Danch danach habe ich dann alle alten Pakete entfernt. 
Leider ist mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht die Idee gekommen, dass ja in den ISP Config Einstellungen für alle Websites die Tutorial 1 Eisntellungen zugewiesen sind und in den ISP Config EInstellungen selbst auch eine PHP Version verankert ist.

Von diesen Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich mich nun ausgesperrt und ich habe nicht mal DB Zugriff mit phpMyAdmin. 

Kann mir irdendwer einen Tipp geben, wie ich diesen tollen Gehirnfurz wieder beheben kann? Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Olli2k (26. Apr. 2018)

Hat sich erledigt. Da fehlten diverse PHP Mods. ISP Config funktionierte nach php7.0-mbstring wieder.


----------



## Feanwulf (3. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme - bei mir wurden die Ressourcen später immer aufgebraucht und die Webseiten waren nicht mehr erreichbar. Ich bin nun auf Debian 9 mit PHP 5.6 und setze gerade einen neuen Debian9 Perfect Setup auf um die Daten auf den neuen Server zu migieren - irgendwie läuft es bei mir seit dem Update nicht mehr rund - Dumm ist wer Dummes tut - Das DistUpgrade hätte ich lassen sollen


----------



## kugman (4. Mai 2018)

ich hab kein Glück mit Debian 9. Ich hab deshalb alle Kisten wieder auf Debian 8 laufen.  Ich habe keine Ahnung warum ,aber mit Debian 9 habe ich die seltsamsten Phänomene... z.B. läuft apt-get update MInutenlang und wird nicht fertig, nach einem Reboot komme ich für ca 15 Minuten nicht mehr per SSH auf die Kiste, also die Verbindung tut, aber ich kann mich nicht anmelden, etc... lauter Zeugels, was völlig willkürlich nicht so tut, wie ich es erwarte. Deshalb hab ich alles auf Debian 8.
Hatte übrigens das selbe Problem wie der TE, bei mir lags an nem Typo bei der Kompilierung von PHP und so wurde das PHP ohne jegliche Module erzeugt...


----------



## Feanwulf (8. Mai 2018)

Ich habe mit einem Dist-Upgrade von Debian 8 auf Debian 9 auch so meine Probleme gehabt. Habe nun einen neuen Server mit Debian 9 aufgesetzt nach dem Perfect Setup und meine Daten migriert - mittlerweile klappt das ganz gut, wenn es nicht probleme mit den abgelaufenen Zertifikaten gegeben hätte .

Mit dem PHP Repository von SURY klappt das mit verschiedenen PHP Versionen auch recht simpel


----------



## nowayback (8. Mai 2018)

Ich hab kisten seit debian 5 upgegraded ohne probleme. keine ahnung was da bei euch schief läuft aber das es geht sehe ich an meinen kisten


----------

